
Is GitHub down for anyone else? - kibbitz_zone
Not showing up for me and a few friends<p>edit: Looks like it&#x27;s back up, thanks fellow internet people.. was kinda alarming to see github mysteriously down for a few minutes
======
chrstphrhrt
Yes!

[https://status.github.com/messages](https://status.github.com/messages)

~~~
aakilfernandes
Ditto

------
lyqwyd
The website was down for about 5-10 min for me when logged in, although their
homepage was working, and I was able to push changes. The site is now back up
for me.

------
chmaynard
If you depend on GitHub (or any remote service) always being available, you
might want to make some changes in your workflow. Just saying..

~~~
sajacy
Wake up neo...

------
matchmike1313
Yep, having some issues accessing repo's.

------
keehun
It’s up for me

------
urda
Up for me.

